# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Romaurie Effect

## stormchild

Anybody tried? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJvQawuTL_k

----------


## jason6142004

i have seen a fish tank bridge in VRforums (http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=121067&highlight=fish+bridge) before. but the original link to the website is no longer available. 


the original website: http://knuttz.net/hosted_pages/Home-Aquarium-20061031

----------

